# Closed for winter



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

They know what they want. But, you want some ventilation so you might think about popping a few more holes.


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

I will listen to the bees, but it will be interesting to see when they will open them back up!


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Was the SBB open or closed when they did this? I don't run mouse guards on any of my hives, but have seen bees make a propolis bridge across the bottom of the frames. That happened on a colony that had an open SBB.


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

When did you put the mouse guards on? That material looks more like a mouse's work the the work of bees. Did you already have a mouse in residence when the guards were put in place?
Dave


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

I just closed up the bottoms late yesterday afternoon since we were alerted to a light freeze last night. I am running all Country Rubes SBBs and put the plastic gridded varroa boards in yesterday sprayed with Pam. Unfortunately I did not check yesterday, but on the previous Sunday it was not sealed up. I have a field behind me and my cat brings mouse trophy's home all the time, so I put them on in Sept. to make sure I had no extra guests.


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

Dave Burrup said:


> When did you put the mouse guards on? That material looks more like a mouse's work the the work of bees. Did you already have a mouse in residence when the guards were put in place?
> Dave


No it is actually propolis, I did touch/press it to be sure, and have done several full inspections after the guards were in place.
Thanks for bringing that up.


----------



## Michael_C (May 22, 2012)

mmmooretx said:


> No it is actually propolis, I did touch/press it to be sure, and have done several full inspections after the guards were in place.
> Thanks for bringing that up.


Amazing. The propolis looks almost like wool or rat nest from the photo. Looks like they were very determined to close it up. I wonder if they will remove it on their own, when it is warmer.


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

10 Jan. 2013 it got up to 71F today and came close to doing some hive inspections, but only took the one picture of the same entrance. They did start opening it back up a week after the original picture, but was surprised to see the girls bringing in some pollen today. Very surprised there is still some out there!


----------

